# Big Al's Camallanus Worms



## TI30X (Feb 20, 2016)

I restocked my tank with fish all from big als mississauga loctation. Over the last few weeks I've been battling with Camallanus worms. I've never had experience with this and was frantically trying to research and find proper medicine.

I started with prazipro, and this had no effect. By this this time the infected fish git ich as well so I treated that, but lost some fish.
Finally I got a hold of some levamisole. Followed directions and within 3 days they passed the worms. Planning on re dosing in 3 weeks.

Hopefully this helps others in the same situation to identify these worms early and treat to avoid casualties with the right medicine.

Pm for questions

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. I've heard that camallanus worms can be difficult to get rid of and can wipe out a tank.

Where did you get the levamisole? Did you feed it to your fish in food or dose the water column?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

TI30X said:


> I restocked my tank with fish all from big als mississauga loctation. Over the last few weeks I've been battling with Camallanus worms. I've never had experience with this and was frantically trying to research and find proper medicine.
> 
> I started with prazipro, and this had no effect. By this this time the infected fish git ich as well so I treated that, but lost some fish.
> Finally I got a hold of some levamisole. Followed directions and within 3 days they passed the worms. Planning on re dosing in 3 weeks.
> ...


The best thing to do is to ALWAYS quarantine. This is the best "cure" for any illness. I had a battle with Camallanus worms a few years ago that wiped a lot of my fish inhabitants. I didn't quarantine so that was my mistake.

That being said, Levamisole is hard to get a hold of. I believe it is illegal in powder form because it is used to cut drugs. At least that is the info i found the last time i researched it. Good thing is that Angelfins sells levamisole food that does quite well. wont be a potent as the direct powder but will mostly get the job done.

REMEMBER! Once the worms are passed, they can stay alive on the substrate until they are injected again! do a thorough vacuuming after dosing!


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I last bought Levamisole at a farm supply. It was meant for sheep but I ground the large pills down and made them work.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

That really sucks. I hope that the treatment works and that you'll be able to post a positive update. Best of luck.


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

I was in the same boat (big als sauga has had a serious issue with this worm in their guppies stock....but then again probably every store has had it with their livebearer).

I was a little baffled at how common this disease was..but stores cant/dont carry any treatment for it.

I have some extra liquid for levamisole (probably expires in a month or so) if anyone needs it.


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

You can buy powdered levamisole from Angel Fins http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=11&products_id=1895


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Bassick said:


> You can buy powdered levamisole from Angel Fins http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=11&products_id=1895


Thanks. This is a good to know.

It's amazing how much stuff AngelFins has. I keep ordering from them even though there are a bunch of stores far closer to me that you'd think would carry the same things.


----------



## steveMc (May 19, 2016)

infolific said:


> Thanks. This is a good to know.
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff AngelFins has. I keep ordering from them even though there are a bunch of stores far closer to me that you'd think would carry the same things.


Indeed, AngelFins are a great online retailer. I bought levamisole powder from them last year when I also had a Big Al's purchase introduce worms to my tank. One of the few times I didn't quarantine and learned my lesson (again). Good news is the powder works well if you follow the instructions posted above, fully cured all of my affected fish.


----------



## TI30X (Feb 20, 2016)

Update all fishes are doing well since last update. I just re-dosed. I also got rid of my gravel so that all worms are removed from my tank. Easier to clean as well.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

